# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Java - Program për të krijuar ndërfaqe grafike (GUI)

## tirons

Sipas jush kush eshte programi me i mir per te bere interface grafik ne java?? Natyrisht dua qe te jet edhe praktik.. rrofsh ciao

----------


## ami_05

Netbeans 4.0 
http://www.netbeans.org/


dhe Eclipse 3.1
http://www.eclipse.org

por me PLUGIN VISUAL EDITOR 
http://www.eclipse.org/vep/WebContent/main.php


             Gruss

              Amir
(http://www.MicroWebi.com)

----------

